# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Passendes 115-117Liter Board fr alle Gegebenheiten?

## Tom_

Hallo,

nachdem ich einige Jahre auf meinem 145er Carve (Starboard) verbracht 
habe, wollt ich mich nun doch mal an ein kleiners Board ranwagen und hab mir ein
93L Flow v. Mistral zugelegt.
Meine ersten Fahrten dieses Jahr waren allerdings mehr als ernchternd, da ich
mit dem Ding gnadenlos absaufe. Wiege 80Kg, gradeausfahren bei strkerem
Wind ist OK, aber von irgendwelchen Manvern will ich mal lieber nicht sprechen -
da funktionieren vielleicht noch 5-10% der Halsen, von den Wenden mal ganz
zu schweigen. Noch schlimmer aber, wenn der Wind nachlsst und man nicht
mehr ins Gleiten kommt hng ich mit dem Flow fr meine Begriffe zu weit unter
Wasser um noch vernnftig an Land zu kommen (und mglichst noch am selben Tag).
Da ich nicht allzuoft zum Surfen komme und auch nicht
vorhabe das Surfen nochmal ganz von vorn zu beginnen, mchte ich mir ein Board
was zwischen den Beiden oben genannten liegt zulegen. Dieses sollte dann mglichst
alle Windbedingungen abdecken (meinem Knnen entsprechend) ab 4Bft und kleinere
Wellen, sodass ich auch nur noch ein Brett brauche, da es doch ziemlich nervig ist
2 Bretter mit sich rumschleppen zu mssen.
Von 'nem Freund hab ich 'nen 107Liter Brett ausprobiert und da er etwas leichter
ist als ich, denke ich dass 115-117Liter fr mich passen mssten.

Was denkt ihr - und vor allen Dingen knnt ihr mir ein passendes
115-117Liter Board empfehlen was auch noch bezahlbar ist und nicht
beim ersten Schleudersturz zu Bruch geht?

Vielen Dank,
Tom

----------


## soxan

Tabou Rocket 115 Liter, im ebay schon um 400 € gesehen (gebraucht).
Ich denke Bretter knnen alle mal kaputt gehen, da gibt es keines was unkaputtbar ist...

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich fahr ein Hifly Madd 115 aus 2005 und kann es sehr empfehlen!

----------


## Ratzebub

Lorch Glider L Sportslinie Version.
Super Geil.

Hast du Interesse?.

----------


## olli1111

Hi Tom!

Das Tabou 64 geht in Ordnung, das Angulo Supergu 112 kann ich aber ebenfalls empfehlen, gerade, wenn Du damit auch in die Welle mchtest. Das Flow brauchst Du dann aber nicht mehr. Beide Bretter, in Verbindung mit ner kleineren Finne, lassen sich lange fahren.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Tom_

> Ich fahr ein Hifly Madd 115 aus 2005 und kann es sehr empfehlen!



Mich schreckt das System mit den 2 Finnen ja ein bischen von dem Brett ab.
Wie ist das mit den 2 Finnen? Kann man da smtliche Segelgrssen mit fahren?
Ansonsten ist man ja immer gezwungen sich gleich 2 neue Finnen zuzulegen und
wenn man dann vielleicht noch 'ne Seegrassfinne bentigt...





> Das Flow brauchst Du dann aber nicht mehr. Beide Bretter, 
> in Verbindung mit ner kleineren Finne, lassen sich lange fahren.



Ich hatte eigenlich vor, auf Beide Bretter zu verzichten und
mglichst alles mit einem abzudecken - oder ist das eher eine Wunschvorstellung?

Was meint ihr zu dem Screamer 115L von Mistral? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?
(der Testbericht in der Surf hrt sich jedenfalls gut an)

----------


## olli1111

> Ich hatte eigenlich vor, auf Beide Bretter zu verzichten und
> mglichst alles mit einem abzudecken - oder ist das eher eine Wunschvorstellung?



Hm, also ich bin mein Rocket 64 auch mit meinem 8.0 Tushingham TBird gefahren (auch 80 Kg). Fahrbar ist das schon, aber 100% prickelnd und rund ist das auch nicht. Ein Brett mit 125 Litern wrde da fr mehr Gleitfreuden sorgen - wre aber nicht das, was Du im oberen Windbereich mchtest. Ich denke bei 80 Kg und gerade 4 bft sind das Tabou, wie auch das Gu wirklich hart an der Grenze. Persnlich wrde ich dann hufig feuchte Augen bekommen, wenn die anderen bei oberen 3 schon heizen und man selbst qult sich und wartet wieder auf ne Be, die das Brett wirklich frei werden lsst. Allerdings beziehe ich das auf Binnengewsser, bei 4bft an der Kste ist das evtl. eher machbar (mehr Auftrieb durch Salzwasser, hhere Winddichte). Wunder kannst Du dann trotzdem nicht erwarten, die Gleiteigenschaften der Brettklasse sind einfach deutlich schlechter als die eines Carves 145.
Ich hab gleichfalls beide Bretter (Carve 145 und das Rocket) und bin eigentlich ganz glcklich mit der Kombination.

Insgesamt denke ich aber, dass das Madd (bin mal ein lteres gefahren) Deinem Wunsch ziemlich nahe kommt. Mit den Twinser-Flossen trgt es die mit Abstand grten Segel in dieser Volumen-Klasse. Was eventuell dagegen spricht, ist Dein Argument mit den Kosten fr 2 Seegrasfinnen. Ansonsten finde ich an dem Brett nichts verkehrt - bin aber auch nicht besonders lange damit unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht kann Dir "chrissurfer52" da mehr Auskunft geben. Auffllig fand ich allerdings die guten Dreheigenschaften - das hatte ich mir bei 2 Finnen eher als nachteilig vorgestellt - vom Gefhl her dreht es aber besser als vergleichbare Bretter mit einer Flosse.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Finnenkratzer

huiiii
da haben wir aber nen Sprung gemacht wie?  :Wink:  von 145 auf 93...
Also wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst (auch vom Platz her) dann wrd ich noch ein Brett dazwischen holen. In der Gre wie Du vorgeschlagen hast.
Denn bei Schwachwind hast Du mit 115 auch keinen Spass so dass Du besser den Carve nimmst. Und bei Welle und Starkwind luft dann der Mistral sicher super.
Wenns nur eins sein soll dann ok - gibts ja hier schon genug Vorschlge.
Kommt halt auch drauf an wie Dein Stil ist - ob eher Freerider/Heizer oder Gummimnnchen  :Wink: 
Gibt ja Freeracer um die 115 mit denen man auch noch 10qm fahren kann (siehe Starboard isonic)

----------


## Tom_

> Wenns nur eins sein soll dann ok - gibts ja hier schon genug Vorschlge.
> Kommt halt auch drauf an wie Dein Stil ist - ob eher Freerider/Heizer oder Gummimnnchen



Stehaufmnnchen triffts warscheinlich eher...  :Wink:

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich habe den Madd auch noch nicht so lange, bin ca. 10 mal damit gefahren. Habe auch keine groe Vergleichsmglichkeit, aber ich bin halt sehr zufrieden. Fahre meistens ein 7.5 Freeridesegel oder bei ordentlich Wind ein 5.2 Wavesegel. Beides funktioniert mit den beiden 26er Finnen wunderbar. Wrde mich als motivierten Aufsteiger der meistens auf Binnenseen fhrt bezeichnen. Ich habe halt auf dem Madd das Gefhl der will spielen. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den wendigen Kurveneigenschaften durch die Twinser Finnen. Also so die Monstererfahrung hab ich nicht. Hatte mir den Madd gekauft, weil es in Tests hie, dass er am vielseitigsten sei. Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

----------


## zx9rlinus

Hi Olli,

ich fahr ebenfalls den Super Gu 112 und will mir jetzt noch eine grere und eine kleinere Finne zulegen. An Segeln benutze ich bisher 5+5,7 Wave und 6,5 und 7,5 Freeride und bin damit auf Bodden, Ostsee und Binnenseen unterwegs.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich eine 30 cm V12 Big Block von White Water und eine 30/32er Ride oder eine Seaweed in 23 cm. Hast Du event. mit anderen Finnen gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Also, fr einen Tip wre ich Dir dankbar. 

Gru Linus

----------


## ludens.faber

Ich fahre einen 64er Tabou, bei wenig Wind bis zu 8 qm und Fussschlaufen ganz aussen montiert; Zum Freeriden/Freestylen Fussschlaufen mittig und mit 6.5er oder 5.7er. Tolle Kombi!
Aber wie schon diskutiert - nicht vergleichbar mit der 140L-Klasse. Das ist was anderes. Dafr gelingen 360s und Zeugs vieeellll einfacher.
Reparieren kann man die Dinger genauso gut. Die blaue Farbe habe ich passgenau gefunden. Ich msste jetzt in den Keller klettern, um nachzuschauen. Melde dich doch ggf. wenn's geknallt hat....

----------


## olli1111

Hi Linus, pm bekommen?

----------

